# Teenage Hav?



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

Is there a teenage phase?? 
Harley (11 months old) is going through what I can best describe as a defiant stage-sure hope it is only a stage. We live out in the country so he can run off leash. He stays close to me. However when he is getting close to the house he starts running circles. Will not come when I call him. Actually-when it gets to the point when I IGNORE him- he will be in the house about 5 minutes later. 
So guess I am wondering if you have experienced a defiant phase. Half the time he will follow me in. It is the other times that I find frustrating because he is 10-20 feet away and with that distance there is not much I can say or do.
Yes- I know if he was outside on the leash ALL the time I would have no problem. But I like to see him run-he has so much energy. It is almost like he feels--when we go for a walk on a leash--that he is bored with my pace. I walk fast but not fast enough for him.We walk-Harley on the leash-3 times a day. 4-5 times off the leash around the property. One good thing he has never run away.
SO..have you experienced a teenage phase?:bump:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

No teenage phase here. Mine are all way pass that but I call it selective hearing on their part-will come but only when they are ready.
I would comment about the off leash thing but that is my soap box item & I am sure you don't want to hear my feelings about a dog being off leash. Just remember they can get away-not coming back & if they were on lead that would not happen. Maybe if you like to see him run-try a enclosed dog park for small breed. Maybe it has not happened to you yet-I pray it never does-but think how bad you would feel if he ever gets away & is not found or worse. And believe me I can tell you stories of worse.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep quite typical http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/ch-4-adolescent-dog-training-18-weeks-2-years


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau is 2 1/2. I think adolescence started when he was about 6-8 months. He may be almost over it. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Same here. Cora is 11.5 months old. He is still very sweet and attached to us at home: he wouldn't leave me alone when I am taking a shower or has to sleep on my hand to maxime the surface touching me. but as soon as we are out he forgets all about us. He wouldn't listen any commands, even worse, he runs away. I take him to off leash dog park on a regular basis. I will walk around while he has to play with each and every dog and get petted by each and every person. I am his last stop, if ever. It wasn't like that before. He would have follow me around when we were out. I am also wondering if this is just a phase or this is adulthood.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

harley said:


> Is there a teenage phase??
> Harley (11 months old) is going through what I can best describe as a defiant stage-sure hope it is only a stage. We live out in the country so he can run off leash. He stays close to me. However when he is getting close to the house he starts running circles. Will not come when I call him. Actually-when it gets to the point when I IGNORE him- he will be in the house about 5 minutes later.
> So guess I am wondering if you have experienced a defiant phase. Half the time he will follow me in. It is the other times that I find frustrating because he is 10-20 feet away and with that distance there is not much I can say or do.
> Yes- I know if he was outside on the leash ALL the time I would have no problem. But I like to see him run-he has so much energy. It is almost like he feels--when we go for a walk on a leash--that he is bored with my pace. I walk fast but not fast enough for him.We walk-Harley on the leash-3 times a day. 4-5 times off the leash around the property. One good thing he has never run away.
> SO..have you experienced a teenage phase?:bump:


YES, the DEFINITELY have a rebellious "teenage" phase... and he's the right age.

The good thing is that he's clearly not as independent as he THINKS he is. When Kodi even STARTED to play the "keep away" game, I didn't coax him AT ALL. The moment he didn't come when called, I tuned my back on him and strode meaningfully toward the house. Once or twice, I got inside without him. I watched him through the door, but let him worry on the steps for a moment or two before inviting him in, and then telling him he was a good boy for coming in.

After that, all I had to do was take a couple of steps away from him, and he would catch up... They learn quickly! The ones who really want to be with you, don't WANT to be left behind!!! The minute he came to me, I would catch him by the collar, give him a cookie, tell him what a good dog he was, and let him go again. We practiced this "catch and release" many, MANY times in the course of walks.

What you want to do is separate the idea of getting caught from the idea that "walk and fun are over". If, most of the time, they get a cookie and are released to play again, they don't mind being caught when you actually need them. (remember the cookies and pats then too, of course!!!)


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for your experience.I forgot to add that his resistance to 'come' also happens when he is in his yard. In the living room. Guess almost anywhere. Maybe the frustrating part for me right now-is that HE decides. I agree that when I ignore him-he is soon to follow. Could be an alpha issue for me. I am outdoors much of the time and he sticks close by.Recently he started wearing a colorful bandana around his neck-that helps.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup, there is a phase. Fortunately, it passes so much faster than human teenagers.. I have a 15 year old son and an almost 12 year old son who might as well be called a teenager. Jack was so easy to bribe. A couple of treats would get his attention. The humans... Expensive electronics are needed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

harley said:


> Thanks for your experience.I forgot to add that his resistance to 'come' also happens when he is in his yard. In the living room. Guess almost anywhere. Maybe the frustrating part for me right now-is that HE decides. I agree that when I ignore him-he is soon to follow. Could be an alpha issue for me. I am outdoors much of the time and he sticks close by.Recently he started wearing a colorful bandana around his neck-that helps.


This isn't anything to do with you being alpha, because there is no such thing. Recall training involves making your choice more important to him. , more rewarding for him. If you want to practice it , I have an article for you. Here's an article for you http://www.apdt.com/petowners/choose/dominance.aspx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

harley said:


> Thanks for your experience.I forgot to add that his resistance to 'come' also happens when he is in his yard. In the living room. Guess almost anywhere. Maybe the frustrating part for me right now-is that HE decides. I agree that when I ignore him-he is soon to follow. Could be an alpha issue for me. I am outdoors much of the time and he sticks close by.Recently he started wearing a colorful bandana around his neck-that helps.


It doesn't matter, really, where you are. First, as much as possible, try NOT to call him for anything unpleasant. That might mean, for the time being NOT letting him off lead, but using a long lead instead. In the house, you can leave a leash attached so that you can just quietly step on the end of the leash and get him, without calling him, and without any game of "catch me if you can".

But WHATEVER you do, DO NOT chase him. It's a game you can't win. Just turn and walk away. Pretend you don't care, and you'll find that he's beside you very quickly. Then, praise, praise, praise!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I left a thin string on Lily while she was going through this phase. It was just long enough to drag behind her. I could step on it and pick her up. Now she comes to me when I call or pick up her leash. (Except at the dog show last week, Novice Obedience, when I called her and she JUST SAT THERE). NQ!!!


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

I do reward Harley with cookies. Wondering won't he ALWAYS (as an adult) make the connection between coming and cookie? Or....
Oh, I have another question. Harley is always close by (except the 10% when he isn't) walking around me. However he is pretty independent. At night when he kicks back- it is on his bed. Of course I would like him on the couch with me. I know each Hav is different. But generally speaking do they become more of a lap dog or am I expecting too much?


----------

